# Bark river necker, AWESOME



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

So, I just received my bark river necker from Knivesshipfree, and I'm wowed by this sweet little blade.

I've got ESEE izula, Izula II, and swamp rat Swamp wardens for comparison and this is my new favorite, the cutting capability is hands down the best.

Pros: 

Stainless steel!!
Convex grind, cuts through things like they are butter!
SUPER SHARP
decently priced and currently available
Cons

Worst handle out of the bunch
stainless version is out of production (but still available from retailers)


If you are looking for a good EDC or small bushcraft I highly recommend this bad little boy!

*fwiw i have no interest in either knivesshipfree or Bark River, just really like the knife!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For knives with less than a three inch blade I prefer folding knives as they generally come with multiple blades. A fixed blade knife is illegal in some places (Seattle, WA. for one) but a folding knife that is under six inches open is fine.


----------

